# Zebra Soap Swirl Challenge



## lpstephy85 (Jun 30, 2014)

Going off Obsidian's post http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46773 I wanted to challenge myself and others who are up to it to make a Zebra Swirl. I love how mine came out (though a little oily) when I cut it this morning! Good luck to those that want to join!!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jun 30, 2014)

Love the purples!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 1, 2014)

That's fabulous!  The one on the right looks like a butterfly!   I hope to try this this weekend.


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 1, 2014)

Those are beautiful!  I'm up for the challenge, but wondering what you used to drizzle the soap over?  In the video she said a sheet of plastic, any recommendations as to what type or where to get it?
TIA


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jul 1, 2014)

AKjulz said:


> Those are beautiful!  I'm up for the challenge, but wondering what you used to drizzle the soap over?  In the video she said a sheet of plastic, any recommendations as to what type or where to get it?
> TIA




I went to the drug store and bought plastic binders and just cut the middle part out where the prongs are. Something like these...


----------



## seven (Jul 1, 2014)

AKjulz, it doesn't matter, you can even use a piece of cardboard. as long as the soap can slide on it..


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 1, 2014)

Very pretty.  I've purchased the flexible cutting boards from the dollar store but just haven't had the time to try it out yet.   Hopefully sometime soon once I get all my restocks done.


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 1, 2014)

Great, I know I have cardboard around and I think I have some of those binders too.  I was going to try this today and then my back seized up this morning so I can barely even stand...Dang it!! They are just so cool I can't wait to try it


----------



## lanafana (Jul 4, 2014)

Out of my league, but I'm going to enjoy being a spectator! Beautiful soap!


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 13, 2014)

This is my second attempt.  First try just didn't add enough mica so the colors were barely there and forgot to use full water so it got too thick too fast.  
Sure hope this one looks good when cut!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice colors, can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## Sinful7 (Jul 13, 2014)

Omg that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jul 13, 2014)

AKjulz said:


> This is my second attempt.  First try just didn't add enough mica so the colors were barely there and forgot to use full water so it got too thick too fast.
> Sure hope this one looks good when cut!View attachment 8673
> View attachment 8674




Ohhhh gorg!! I can't wait to see the cut pics!!


----------



## Pamela (Jul 13, 2014)

What beautiful soaps you guys!!!  Well done


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 13, 2014)

I was pretty happy with this one I did. Love Spell


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 13, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 14, 2014)

I"m luvin what I am seeing. These soaps are beautiful. :smile:


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 14, 2014)

Gorgeous!
Nice swirls on top too.


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 15, 2014)

Here are my cut photos.  Went a bit heavy on the mica...hope it won't turn the tub colors 



Any tips on getting the white smoother looking?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jul 15, 2014)

I like it AK! The lather might be colorful but I have never had it stain the tub (just a some white wash rags not so white anymore). 

In regards to the white, did you use titanium dioxide and if so is it water or oil soluble? If so, did you premix it or just put the powder straight in the soap and then mix?


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks!  So I use water soluble TD and I do pre mix and let sit for 5-10 min before using.  Maybe this batch could just be that I didn't stir the white batter enough since I was trying to pour the colors?


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful! The colours are gorgeous too!
It makes a nice contrast.

The crackling thing/glycerine rivers within the TD-part is due to warmth generated by the FO.
I don't mind it at all!

In general, mica's don't bleed, so I think you don't have to fear for a pink bathtub.


----------



## Ktaggard (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's a few of mine. I love doing stripes. I tend to use more masculine scents when I do it. Not sure why, just do. Green is fragranced with Persian Limewood and orange one is Fierce (the fragrance).


----------



## Ktaggard (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's the Persian Limewood. Not sure why it didn't show up on my last post.


----------



## seven (Jul 18, 2014)

@AKjulz
lovely colors! very vibrant! as for the td rivers, that's what usually happens when the soap got too warm. you can use less water to prevent this, as well as maintain the temp not to get too hot. maybe putting the mold inside the freezer first before you put the soap.


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2014)

I know this is not the conventional dandelion zebra, but it started out as one, then I swirled it. When I first cut it, I was seriously disappointed but now I see so much potential. In blues, it could look like an ocean wave, in browns it could look like a gnarled tree trunk with skinny branches, in blacks it could look like a creepy hand for Halloween. It's also slightly translucent and back-lit it looks really cool. But guess what? I can't reproduce it!! Wah! I'll try a few more times but my first attempt to do it again was a fail. So sad.


----------

